# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > SETUP´S de Aquarios >  Mais Alguns Litros ....

## Rui Cruz

Aquário: 220Cx70Ax80L
Sump/Refugio: 215Cx60Ax60L
Estrutura em aço inox  Aquário e estrutura Fornecidos e montados no local (Mário Sustelo)

Aprox. 1500 Litros Agua. (1000L Aquário + 500L sump/refugio)

Iluminação: Calha 3 x 250W HQI 10.000 K; 2 actinicas 80 w c/ 140 cm tem 2 metros de comp., com electrónica separada (Rui Alves) um mestre! Obrigado.
Na sump/refúgio  calha 80 cm fluorescente  só para crescimento de algas Caulerpa.

Escumadores: 1- Kent Marine Nautilus EX-30 P/ aquários até 1200 L c/ Bomba Aquamedic Ocean Runner 6500  a funcionar 5 *****.

1 - AQUAMEDIC TURBOFLOTOR 1000 MULTI p/ aquários até 500 L c/ upgrade bomba aquamedic 2500 L  (a original 2000 L) funcionamento impecável.

Retorno e circulação:

Retorno  1  Bomba Aquamedic Ocean Runner 6500 = 6500 l/h
                 1  Bomba Aquamedic Ocean Runner 2500 = 2500 l/h



Circulação Interna: Aquário  2 bombas Tunze Turbelle Stream 6100 c/  Tunze Multicontroller 7095.
O retorno da segunda bomba 2500 l compensa a falta de circulação ao lado da coluna seca.
As tunze estão em cantos opostos (centradas) do aquário e escondidas naquelas rochas próprias que ao princípio pensei que nunca conseguiria esconder, mas como poderão ver estão completamente disfarçadas.
São bombas excelentes que criam uma corrente e agitação permanente de todo o aquário incluído a superfície (tudo mexe) sem serem demasiado agressivas( só no preço).

Circulação no refugio: retorno da coluna seca (c/ 35 Cm); Bomba 2500 L apontada à bomba de retorno de 6500 L, filtro com carvão activado c/ bomba de 1500L.

Substrato:

No Aquário  80 Kg de Areia viva (Reef Sand)
No Refugio Aprox. 70 Kg de areia de coral e aragonite (fundo de aquário antigo de 250L e da Sump antiga)

Rocha Viva  Aprox. 180 Kg.

Data da Montagem  9-09-2005.

Habitantes:

Peixes: 
1 Zebrasoma Flavescens
1 Paracanthurus Hepatus
1 Zebrasoma xanthurum
1 Meiacanthus smithi
2 Donzelas de cauda amarela
1 Centropyge Bispinosus
1 Labroides dimidiatus
6 Pseudanthias squamipinnis
1 Chelmon Rostatus
2 Palhaços clarkii

Invertebrados
Anémonas : 1 Stichodactyla Haddoni (carpete verde), 1 Heteractis Sp. (anémona de areia)
2 tridacnas

Camarões: 2 Lysmata Debelius, 1LYSMATA SETICAUDATA, 2 Synalpheus sp.( pistol shimp)

Corais:
Moles:
Xenia Branca (ás toneladas)
1 Sarcophytum Amarelo (cresceu dos 10 cm comp. p/ 45 cm comp e 20 cm larg. No novo aquário em 2 meses)
1 sinularia Branca 1 sinularia verde (muda)
Actinodiscus vários  1 Rhodactis mussoides
Zoanthus 2 rochas
2 Gorgonias

Duros:

1 Montipora digitata - Azul
1 Montipora capricornis  Vermelha
1 Hydnophora verde (muda)


A história:

Antecedentes: desde que me lembro sempre tive aquários em casa, a evolução natural; em criança, os peixinhos de água fria, na adolescência os aquários de água quente, cheguei ao cúmulo de ter em casa dos meus pais 6 (seis) aquários médios aprox. 80L simultaneamente em funcionamento, desde ciclidios a guppys.
Quando adquiri casa própria é claro que tinha de ter um aquário, e adquiri logo um grande 150 cm, com móvel e tudo que mantive até ao início deste projecto que estou a apresentar.   
Os salgados: comecei á quatro anos com um aquário mais pequeno (um percula 90), muito útil para aprender e cometer aqueles pequenos erros e asneiras que todos cometemos, não de propósito, mas sempre acontecem. Naturalmente que a leitura, a Internet e os fóruns são excelentes guias e incentivos para fazer melhor.
Como quase sempre acontece neste hoby, houve necessidade de ter um aquário maior, criar melhores condições aos habitantes (superlotação do aquário) e também queria trazer o aquário para a sala, assim coloquei-o no meio da sala!

O espaço:

Na sala tinha um aquário de água doce de 150 cm, plantado com neons (+ 100) e 2 discos. Por uma questão de  (EDP e manutenção) e espaço (apartamento), dei-o a um familiar em troca de mão-de-obra na abertura do buraco na parede para o novo.
 A parede só dava para 220 cm de comp., assim podia exagerar na largura 80 cm, encaixado na parede com duas frentes sala/corredor. A ideia de centrar o aquário em relação á parede permite poupar espaço nas duas divisões e tem a vantagem adicional de proporcionar apoio para a calha HQI e permitir esconder os tubos de retorno num roço na parede.

O móvel

Inicialmente pensei (como estava a partir uma parede inteira), em construir uma estrutura em alvenaria para suportar o aquário, assim como a própria sump, mas rapidamente mudei de ideias, a ideia de ter de conviver com mais confusão e obras (entenda-se pedreiros, pó, sujidade) foi de mais.
Assim a parede veio a baixo até ao chão para permitir incluir uma estrutura metálica desmontável, o que permitiria um dia mais tarde refazer a parede sem grandes confusões (é que estou a falar de obras num apartamento  já agora rés-do-chão -).
A opção pela estrutura teve a vantagem adicional de permitir elevar a sump do nível do chão devido a uma segunda prateleira (facilita a limpeza) e proporcionar uma grande quantidade de apoios para tralha que geralmente abunda na sump/refugio.
O aquário foi apoiado/feito directamente em cima da estrutura de aço inox.

A construção do Monstro:

Ainda não refeito do choque das obras no meio da sala, as ferias quase a acabar e outros contratempos lá consegui esgotar a paciência do Mário Sustelo, e foi possível iniciar a colagem do bicho, só após esta é que tive a noção real no que me tinha metido.

A montagem:

O objectivo era mudar tudo para o novo aquário o mais rapidamente possível, evitando (ou não) o choque e mortes e também o custo de ter 2 aquários em simultâneo (edp e outros); o aquário antigo apesar de superpovoado estava estabilizado (4 anos), com uma sump estabelecida e a funcionar á + 6 anos (comprei-a completa com substrato e montes de bicharada a um colega com muita experiência em salgados  desmontou o aquário). Também tinha bastante rocha (é quase ridículo mas a anémona já não tinha espaço para abrir no fundo) e ia até acima, neste caso também beneficiei da desmontagem já referida, assim como da aquisição de algum equipamento.
Como devem calcular não é propriamente barato um projecto como este, como não sou rico nem nada que se pareça, tive que aproveitar e reciclar o máximo possível do aquário antigo, assim comecei por comprar rocha viva não maturada, que esteve a maturar na casa de banho durante 3 semanas.
Antes:

Depois:

Mal a silicone secou, já só queria era encher o aquário e assim fiz, com água doce claro á procura de fugas, e teste da coluna seca, correu tudo bem.

A agua:
Não é fácil fazer quase 2000 litros de água salgada sintética! Ainda mais eu perfeccionista (estúpido) não queria arriscar e como já tinha um aparelho de osmose, queria fazer toda a água nova de osmose (é maluco).
Embora o aparelho de osmose seja (segundo o fabricante) de 380 litros/dia, o que é certo não fazia efectivamente mais do que 200 l/dia, assim em desespero só fiz 50
% de agua de osmose resto foi da torneira. Foi um processo por com varias fases, após a rocha estar maturada num recipiente de 250 litros (obrigado Manel  Agriloja), foi para a sump  2 aquário com 700 L. e foi fazer agua sabem como é  só 60 kilitos de sal da Red Sea em doses de 250 l de cada vez.
Aquário cheio de agua.


A trasfega:
Nesta fase já com água, colocação da areia viva (caríssima ), acho que alem de esteticamente ser bonita (depois de assentar  a agua parecia leite) ajudou e de que maneira a estabilizar rapidamente o aquário. Agora mais uma vez fui bruto em pouco mais de uma hora tudo o que estava no outro aquário incluído substrato (e não era pouco), foi metido no novo aquário, resultado uma baixa, infelizmente um camarão limpador não aguentou o choque (penso que térmico) do transporte directo do camaroeiro, todos os peixes e camarões foram transportados directamente por camaroeiro á medida que iam sendo apanhados, os corais e as tridacnas tive mais cuidado, esta fase correu menos mal.
Acabamentos finais:
Faltava agora fechar a estrutura e evitar que a luz da calha saísse do aquário, ficou assim:


A evolução:

Estou bastante contente com a evolução, com apenas 3 meses, passou a fase das algas castanhas, de forma impressionante de um dia para o outro na segunda semana, ficou tudo castanha (areão e rochas), ao fim de uma semana sem que tenha feito nada para evita-las desapareceram completamente.
Penso que esta estabilidade se deve á grande quantidade de agua, quantidade e qualidade da rocha viva e da quantidade e qualidade dos substratos. O único aditivo que utilizo é o Calc (5 litros a pingar todas as noites).
Em termos de manutenção foi uma agradável surpresa, embora com um volume de água 8 vezes superior ao meu anterior aquário, o trabalho diário é mínimo; assim a reposição diária de água de osmose foi semi-automática  (o aparelho de osmose é ligado directamente ao refugio e só tenho de abrir a torneira durante 1 hora por dia), a limpeza dos vidros está facilitada porque não existe obstáculos (não há rocha encostada aos vidros (excepto na coluna seca), é só passar o limpador magnético.

Conclusão: (finalmente!)

As minhas desculpas pela extensão e exaustão deste post, mas a verdade são que sou um bocado inexperiente nesta coisa dos fóruns. Ficam agora algumas fotos do aquário e seus habitantes.

----------


## Rui Cruz

As Fotos:

----------


## Rui Manuel Gaspar

Eu não sou pessoa de postar tópicos sem conteúdo para não sobrecarregar os fóruns.

Desculpem-me mas não resisti.

 :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:  

Sem palavras.

----------


## Ricardo Lacerda

Apenas duas palavras:

Muito BOM !!!!!!   :Pracima:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :Pracima:  


Ricardo

----------


## Tiago Garcia

Boas...

 :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:  

Atentamente,

----------


## Rogerio Miguel Gomes

Isto sim é uma coisa bem pensada nao olho a gastos o melhor possivel para os animais nao como muitos que fazem as coisas a balda com medo de gastar uns s para no fim de tudo morrer peixes e corais é um crime ver ,os meus parabens esta lindo nao tenho mais palavras. Boa sorte ,um abraço Rogério.  :Palmas:   :Pracima:   :SbOk:   :SbOk3:   :Vitoria:   :KnTrinquer:

----------


## Carlos Mota

boas
e eu que pensava que era maluco  :Coradoeolhos:  
um sonho de aquario  :Pracima:   :Palmas:   :JmdEffraye:   :JmdFou:

----------


## Carlos Jorge

Boas

Muita coragem para fazer essas obras, mas valeu a pena.
Excelente  :Palmas:

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

Wow !!!
Absolutamente fantastico   :Pracima:  
Pode-se ver que gostas mesmo de Xenias   :KnSmileyVertSourire:

----------


## Alberto Branco

Boas!
Realmente muito bom, se eu partisse as paredes da sala para montar um aqua acho que a minha cara metade colocava-me a andar.   :SbClown:  


Abraço
Alberto

P.S.- Mas gostava mais de o ver aqui na minha sala   :SbSourire2:

----------


## Pedro Resendes

:Palmas:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:  
5***** parabens


 :SbOk3:

----------


## Marco Augusto

Ola Rui
Por fim ganhou coragem para colocar as fotos   :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :Coradoeolhos:  ...... por acaso ja tive o gosto de ver este "bicho" ao vivo, e acreditem que é bem mais bonito   :SbOk3:   os meus parabens Rui  :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:  

Boa Sorte 
Cumps
Marco

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,

Os meus parabéns pelo projecto ambicioso e acima de tudo pelo resultado. Está excelente!  :Pracima:   :Pracima:  

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Rui Cruz

Obrigado a todos   :SbOk:  
Os vossos comentários são um incentivo para continuar a melhorar, espero em breve mostrar mais algumas novidades já em vista   :SbSourire2:

----------


## Maria Roma

Boas Rui

Está absolutamente lindo!!!  :Palmas:   :SbRiche:   :SbRiche:  

Eu montei um de 310 L há um mês...
Antes também tive uma idéia parecida, só que as paredes da minha casa têm 70 cm de espessura e são feitas em rocha de granito maciço!!!
E mesmo que cometesse essa loucura o meu marido de certeza que pedia o divórcio, além de que me faria "engolir" uma dessas rochas  :Coradoeolhos:  

Muitos parabéns e boa sorte  :SbOk:  

Maria Roma

----------


## Julio Macieira

:Palmas:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:  


São estes pequenos grandes feitos que definem a paixão pelo hobby que tem um aquarista marinho.

Muito bom Rui. Os meu parabens.

----------


## Nuno Mendes

Viva Rui!
De facto todo o projecto está brutal e se gostam das fotos haviam de o ver ao vivo  :Palmas:  
Muitos parabéns pelo projecto e continua  :SbOk3:

----------


## Washington

Não só corajoso, mais de muito bom gosto, continue assim.

----------


## João A Alves

Boas 

Está impecavel, muito bem. :Olá:   :Olá:   :Olá:   :Olá:  
Força.

Cumprs 

João Alves

----------


## Joao Carlos Pereira

Está um espetacúlo.E com potencial para mais.Deve ser um espetaculo ver essas xenias a pulsar.Eu também adoro xénias.

----------


## Marco Duarte

Boa noite a todos. :SbOk:  

Antes de mais nada quero felicitar o membro Rui Cruz pelo seu excelente aquário, de facto está muito bonito e bem idealizado, mas se me permitem lamento imenso que nas centenas de tópicos que eu tenho lido neste excelente forum e ainda por cima Portugês não se generalize um incentivo tão forte a alguns membros, como tem sido ao nosso companheiro Rui e a outros membros que felizmente podem investir a sério nos seus aquários, porque de facto existem membros que têm os aquários que podem, mas acredito que sonham com um bastante maior, mas não podem!!!

Por isso eu penso que é tão ou mais importante incentivar quem realmente se rasga todo para conseguir um aquário nem que seja de 60 lt no qual os seres vivos sobrevivam e dê felicidade ao aquariofilista! Pois no fundo é um aquário!

Eu sei que não é por mal, mas lá estamos nós com o sentimento que temos um Fiat Punto e olhamos para o Ferrari do vizinho!
E não é que têm os dois 4 rodas.


Um abraço a todos. :SbBienvenu1:  

Ps: Parabéns a todos os aquariofilistas com êxito, os que ainda não têm não desistam.


Marco Duarte

----------


## Welington

muito bonito o seu aquario e de muito bom gosto continui assim  :Pracima:

----------


## Ricardo Carpinteiro

Rui,

E as fotos do meu menino, o meu lindo Acanthurus Japonicus?

----------


## Rúben Francisco

boas

 :EEK!:   :EEK!:   :EEK!:   :EEK!:   :EEK!:   :EEK!:  

palavras pra quê.....

abraço 

Rúben

----------


## Pedro Moreira

Boas Rui só isto que tenho a dizer bom ao maximo :Pracima:   :Pracima:  palavras para qué?um abraço :SbOk3:

----------


## Rui Cruz

Caros amigos, uma actualização:
Fotos de hoje 8/3/2007.

























































É o que se pode arranjar, o aquário está melhor, mas o fotógrafo está na mesma, muito mau.

Um abraço,

----------


## Rui Bessa

Olá Rui :Olá:  
Parabéns! Nota-se equilíbrio no sistema que tens :Pracima:  
Acho que devias de apostar um pouco mais em corais duros, para não ficar uma imagem tipo "relva" (xénias) :SbSourire2:  
Cumps,
Rui Bessa

----------


## Luis Carrilho

Boas Rui,
Tanbem concordo com a opinião anterior,apesar de as Xenias fazerem um aspecto engraçado,parece-me que no teu caso já é demais e sem duvida um aqua dessas dimensões merecia uns SPSs á maneira. :SbOk3:  
Já agora,bela coleção de cirugiões :SbSourire2:  ,YT,Xanthurus,Leucosternon,Japonicus,Hepatus e se calhar algum que não vi,não tem havido cacetada??...bem as dimensões do aqua tanbem ajudam por certo. :Admirado:

----------


## Rui Cruz

Ricardo Carpinteiro

Acanthurus leucosternon versus Acanthurus Japonicus 

o Japonicus é seguramente o peixe mais bonito que tenho neste momento, depois de ter levado uma tareia do leucosternon que o deixou literalmente com a pele toda rasgada (muito feio de ver), cheguei a pensar que não sobrevivia.
Hoje passada uma semana de convívio já nadam juntos e é lindo porque os dois parecem o original e o seu negativo. O leucosternon é muito bonito no entanto o japonicus com aquele amarelo fogo a realçar no cinzento quase metálico e o rebordo da dorsal Laranja bordada a preto e branco é o máximo.
As feridas estão saradas (incrível a rapidez com que sarou, os cortes eram profundos).

Rui Bessa e luís Carrilho

De facto também partilho da vossa opinião, - uma analogia informática é como ter um computador topo de gama com MSDOS 6.0 como sistema operativo  agora a sério não é fácil lidar com a xénia, o problema da introdução de corais duros de crescimento muito lento ou nulo neste aquário é só um, por muito que tente a xénia coloniza todo o espaço e priva de luz mesmo corais considerados mais agressivos (quimicamente).
E note que já retirei toda a rocha do aquário uns 200 quilitos e arranquei toda a xénia pé a pé, só ficaram uns restinhos minúsculos que passados dois meses cobriram tudo de novo, mesmo colocando novos corais nos espaços vazios (na medida do possível), é certo que hoje por incrível que pareça tenho menos xénias e crescem mais devagar, permitindo aos outros corais estabelecerem o seu espaço e crescerem.
Pessoalmente gosto bastante de corais moles, tento também ter o máximo de variedade a nível da forma, cor e texturas, e admito que a xénia frustra um pouco este objectivo.
Mas estou determinado a mudar este estado de coisas e passar a ter uns corais mais exigentes (aceitam-se contribuições!).
Os cirurgiões:
São de facto os meus peixes de eleição e cá em casa são actualmente e definitivamente seis, a saber:
Acanthurus leucosternon
Acanthurus Japonicus (Ricardo Carpinteiro)
Paracanthurus hepatus
Zebrasoma flavescens
Zebrasoma desjardinii (Gil Miguel)
Zebrasoma Xanturus

----------


## Washington

Parabéns,
Os peixes estão muito bem cuidados e lindos.
Pensa em colocar mais alguns?

----------


## Luis Carrilho

> Ricardo Carpinteiro
> 
> Acanthurus leucosternon versus Acanthurus Japonicus 
> 
> o Japonicus é seguramente o peixe mais bonito que tenho neste momento, depois de ter levado uma tareia do leucosternon que o deixou literalmente com a pele toda rasgada (muito feio de ver), cheguei a pensar que não sobrevivia.
> Hoje passada uma semana de convívio já nadam juntos e é lindo porque os dois parecem o original e o seu negativo. O leucosternon é muito bonito no entanto o japonicus com aquele amarelo fogo a realçar no cinzento quase metálico e o rebordo da dorsal Laranja bordada a preto e branco é o máximo.
> As feridas estão saradas (incrível a rapidez com que sarou, os cortes eram profundos).
> 
> Rui Bessa e luís Carrilho
> ...


Boas Rui,
Não posso deixar de pensar se não terás um excesso de nutrientes na agua para que as Xenias tenham esse grau de crescimento(ou deverei dizer,infestação),bem sei que tens dois escumadores,mas talvez o investimento numa maquina a serio com injeção de ozono,pudesse alterar o rumo das coisas.
E fica tanbem a questão da alimentação,será que "te esticas" na hora de alimentar?... :Admirado:

----------


## Nuno Silva

Boas,

Adoro o teu problema com as xénias. Acho que está lindo mesmo :Palmas: 
Vou tratar de arranjar uma xénias brancas como as tuas

----------


## Pedro Costa

Muitos parabéns está na verdade muito bom, tenho um aquário práticamente com a mesma dimensão (2.20x0.80x0.75), gosto especialmente da forma como está disposta a rocha deixando muito espaço para os peixaes nadarem.
Deve na verdade haver um escesso de nutrientes para permitir que a xénia tenha esse tipo de desenvolvimento que descreves. 
Mais uma vez parabéns e continuação boa sorte para o teu excelente aquário.

----------


## Eduardo Flor

Paraben Rui,pelo bonito aquario que tem,eu tambem estou a pensar por o meu de 270 l a servir de sump e colocar-lhe um de 1000 l por cima
Nao me podera informar mais ou menos do valor da estrutura e do aquario para eu estar a par
Atenciosamente
Eduardo Flor

----------

